# Trigano Tribute 2008



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi...I have a 2008 Trigano Tribute, It has this electricity management system , as shown.
How do I know if the batteries are charging ?
How do I know if they are fully charged ?
In my last van..a 2006 Tracker it was fitted with a charger I could hear working.
I am totally confused by this.

....Mike


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi mike
When connected to the mains the light top left will be lit,also 4 lights top left marked R 3/3 will be flashing (you will need to press battery button bottom right) this indicates battery is charging.When not on the mains,if you press the battery button once the same 4 lights will indicate the charge in the starting battery (B1 ) if you press the battery button twice the lights will indicate the charge in the leisure battery (S1).The 4 lights indicate flat to 3/3 (full)
Hope this is of some help,Cheers Larry


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers Larry...i'll have to print this out and take it to the van to understand.

Should I not hear a fan when the battery being charged ?

There is a "transformer" ajacent to where the power comes in but whether it is on or off...everything is the same.

....Mike


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you fail to get it to work you could always post your question on the Trigano Tribute owners site here:

http://www.tribby.co.uk/forum/


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Mike
I have never hear'd a fan running in my van but that does'nt mean that there is'nt one becouse some fridges have an external fan but mine does'nt.The box adjacent to the electric socket in is the 240v trip,the charger/transformer is under the drivers seat,there is also a cut off switch for the liesure battery.
cheers larry


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Larry....sorry for delay.
I'm new to the site and still finding my way around.

....Mike


----------

